# most awesome space marine names



## MontytheMighty

what are your personal favourite space marine names?

Sicarius 
Gaius Prabian 
Azrael 
Mephiston 
Horus Aximand 
Sigismund 
Lysander 
Raguel the Sufferer 
Hibou Khan


----------



## mob16151

Kraig Acerbus


----------



## Wolfbane

The names of my kittens.
Ghazghull mag uruk thraka
Nurgle
Luscius the eternal
Stomper

And my adult tom, is called Abbaddon. The wife named the other Marley, which is less cool.


----------



## cegorach

How can you forget "Pasanius Lysane"?
Also many of the emperor's children had awsome names like "Solomon Demeter" "Saul Tarvitz"

Also "Kor'sarro Khan"
All the Thousand Sons, they were awsome names, basically there are so many awsome names its hard to think of them without writing down 80% of all known space marines, maybe I don't have high enough awsome name standards ...


----------



## General-jwj

Most people may not like the character, but "Marneus Calgar" is still a pretty cool name methinks.


----------



## jaysen

Sergeant Steve.
Librarian Brother Jimmy.


----------



## Wolfbane

Ulrik the slayer
Logan grimnar 
Arjac Rockfist
Screw it, all the SW names are cool!


----------



## Doelago

Wolfbane said:


> Screw it, all the SW names are cool!


This.


----------



## Deadeye776

Cypher
Logan Grimnar
Ragnar Blackmane
Berek Thunderfist
Talos
Alaric
Mandulis
Kaldor Draigo
Constantine Valdor (I know he's a Custode)


----------



## Braakbal

Dantioch 
Forrix
Berossus

All Iron Warriors.


----------



## Protoss119

Mad Chainsaw Johnson.

Stop looking at me like that.


----------



## MEQinc

I'll agree that all Space Marines names are cool. However my personal fav would have to be Xarl.


----------



## crabpuff

Chaplain Elysius of the Salamanders, but you can't forget the greatest name of all.
Biggus Dickus!


----------



## High_Seraph

Azreal
Belial
Sammael
Sapphon
Bethor 
Namaan
Nemiel
Azmodai


----------



## Vaz

Asterion Moloc. Named after the first Minotaur and a Bull headed baby eating demon god. Fuck yes.

For names that are shit, I'm looking at the Tome of Fire books by Nick Kyme "Firey Fire Marines of Fiery Doom caused by Fire".


----------



## Braakbal

crabpuff said:


> Chaplain Elysius of the Salamanders



A good name, indeed. Though I find it doesn't really fit with the salamanders and the way they name their Astartes.

There's He'stan, Tu'shan, Da'kir, Tsu'gan etc. And then you have Chaplain Elysius and the Dreadnought Amadeus.

I don't really mind, it's just a little strange how those two names stand out so much.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Nathaniel Garro. Just sounds fucking awesome, half the reason i love tht line so much in Galaxy in Flames "My name is Nathaniel Garro, of the Eisenstien"

So many of the pre-heresy Emperors Children names are quality aswell. Solomon Demeter, Saul Tarvitz, Julius Kaesron, Vespasian, Marius Vaerosian. 

Like the HH era Wolf names aswell. Othere Wyrdmade, Amlodhi Skarssen Skarssensson, Godsmote, Aun Helwintr.

Infact just so many of the Great Crusade/Heresy era names are quality, across all legions.


----------



## MontytheMighty

oh yes, Samael and Zahariel sound pretty awesome (all the Dark Angels angelic-sounding names have a ring to them)

as someone said Godsmote sounds bada$$


----------



## Sturmovic

I like Avitus personally. Lex D'Arquebusier is also good.

P.S-I don't care what the book says, the parents of the Force Commander made a fated decision when they named him. His middle name is Lawrence.


----------



## TheSpore

what was the name of that one white scar Chainsaw Johnson or was it Jackson


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie

Wolfbane said:


> The names of my kittens.
> Ghazghull mag uruk thraka
> Nurgle
> Luscius the eternal
> Stomper
> 
> And my adult tom, is called Abbaddon. The wife named the other Marley, which is less cool.


We have a yellow lab named after Lucius the eternal. It was the only name the misses was okay with.


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie

I will always like the name Horus though. Any ancient egyption gods names are pretty cool.


----------



## MontytheMighty

TheSpore said:


> what was the name of that one white scar Chainsaw Johnson or was it Jackson


what are you on about?


----------



## furyion

Lion El'Jonson
my marines are becoming the Disciples of Caliban so i can use his heraldry on every model:biggrin:


----------



## jaysen

I like the Angry Marines names:

Furius Maximus, Brother Captain Jackson


----------



## shaantitus

Bjorn the Fell Handed.
Evokes some pretty awesome visuals. And the red handed dread they made for him was equally cool(My single most prized model). 
Kharn.


----------



## jaysen

That was my nickname in Junior High School after an unfortunate Boy Scouts incident. :laugh:


----------



## NetherMessenger

Mad chainsaw johnson?


----------



## dnalloht

Deadeye776 said:


> Constantine Valdor (I know he's a Custode)


Technically they are marines, they sure aren't regular infantry, supposedly the Emperors gene seed,... But that's just hearsay.


----------

